# need some help please!



## deuce (Sep 29, 2006)

my lab pup is seven months old and I took him out over the week-end and when we walked all he wanted to do was follow me. I couldn't get him to get out ahead and look for birds. any help would be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

did anyone shoot around him?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

He is a little young yet. I would take him out in some short thin grass and try and find some sharptails for birds.

The stuff you were walking may just be too thick. 
Was there another dog with? That may help too.


----------



## bisontraks (Dec 22, 2006)

I had the same problem with my 8 month old lab. We kicked up the first rooster in the tall grass and that helped. The second one come out of the cattails. After that he figured it out. By the end of the hunt he was plowing through the cattails. My boys were pretty excited.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

try and find someone that wil let you hunt him with their experienced dog and a minimum of shooting


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

in the past 5 months have you trained him in OB then some field work because if not then you can not exspect a dog to just get out and do what you want him to do his first time out. If you have been working with him then continue. also try a few qaurting drills as well.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Easiest thing is to just run him with an older Lab, that'll pull him right out there.


----------

